# My "Oh my God This Cost me $200???" Haul!!!



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Im in looooooooooooove with my new piggies!! In love love love love love!


**Heritage Rouge Pigment
*Blondes Gold Pigment
*Antique Green Pigment
*Frost Pigment
*Fancy Ray Cremeblush
*Plum Dressing e/s
*Bare Study paint pot
*High Tea l/s
*#239
*#242
*Free sample of zoomlash in zoomblack*


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice! Enjoy "playing" with it all


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 5, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 5, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy your stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, how do you like the Fancy Ray if you've used it yet?


----------



## Norwaygirl (Sep 5, 2008)

Yay! Great haul! Enjoy.


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

great stuff, enjoy!


----------



## makeba (Sep 5, 2008)

awesome goodies!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 5, 2008)

purdy! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 5, 2008)

piggies are the best and always worth the splurge


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Great haul! Enjoy your stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, how do you like the Fancy Ray if you've used it yet?_

 
fancy ray is my FAVEORITE blush ive ever used in my entire life- i still hve like 1/2 of mine that im using right now but since it has the ToD I had to get a backup!!! We seem to be the same skintone so you should REALLLY try it! I apply it by spraying fix+ on my 188 then blotting it in my blush, then blotting it on my face and then blending it!!!  its my FAVEORITE.. im going to die w/o it!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 6, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 6, 2008)

now thats what you call a nice ass haul.  I've never tried fancy ray blushcreme but since it has the ToD i need to pick up one!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

oh i remember your thread in Recommendations forum! Im glad it arrived already, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet haul!, we're fellow pigment initiates, i was a pigment virgin until friday when my Overich Pigments arrived, i'm still 'figuring' them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just transfered a bit of each into a pill box b/c I'm petrified of spilling LOL I still haven't figured out the best way to transfer them *goes to search for threads for the future*


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 9, 2008)

pretty stuff
enjoy them all


----------

